# Why I want a 1/48 Spit MK v contest



## pbfoot (Dec 31, 2009)

I was given a 1/48th Hasawega Spit MKV with 401 RCAF markings for XMAS (would have preferred a rock) I will give it away to whoever comes up with the best reason . The other option is to tack it together with gear up and prop blades hacked off and give it to the 4yr old to play with. 
I just don't find any thrill in building model kits anymore


----------



## Maglar (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate, was pulling for you to get your pet rock!

I'm sure plenty of people will come up with many reasons to why they may want the spit...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2009)

I think I'd like it Neil, so that I can send it back to you and say;
'OK, here's a serious project for you. In order to expand your already extensive knowledge and apprecaition of WW2 fighters, and particularly the aircraft and men of the RCAF during the war, your mission, should you wish to accept it, is to carry out research to enable you to then continue, to build as near a perfect (outwardly) replica of Spitfire MkV, in 1/48th scale, of any serving RCAF Squadron equipped with the type during World War Two. Furthermore, the model should accurately represent a specific airframe, and be representative of a particular pilot or pilots, who's service careers, and ultimate fate, should be illustrated along with the service history (as far as is known) of the chosen subject.'
'Having completed this part of the mission, the next step is to document the reserach, and convert this, in an easy to read and absorbing and interesting style, into a convenient form for publication and access on this forum. This document should be illustrated, where possible, with contemporary photos, maps and/or other historic documents, showing and supporting the evidence of the reserach, and culminating in a series of pictures of the completed model, demonstrating how it accurately depicts the actual subject airframe at a specific time period. Additionally, the actual build of the model is to be recounted and illustrated, highlighting any problem areas and how they were overcome, and presented in such a form as to be interesting and informative, whilst at the same time being educatrional without being self-centered. Any and all sources of illustrations, documents and accounts should be listed and/or acknowledged and, in the event that certain information might be lacking, a request for same should be politely requested, in order to complete the historic documentation and recording of this portion of our history.'
'In completing this mission, you will not only have (hopefully) re-kindled an interest in an absorbing and creative hobby, but you will have saved a module of history from possible total loss, and re-created that piece of very important history in miniature, in a form which is not only easily accessible, but in '3D', and quickly and easily assimilated, especially by those members of a generation, or generations, to whom WW2 is very realistically 'ancient' history, and not fully understood, by that geneation (generations) to be the very reasaon they are able to walk freely within their existanc e today'.
Good enough?!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

I think I'd like it Neil, so that I can send it back to you and say;
'OK, here's a serious project for you. In order to expand your already extensive knowledge and apprecaition of WW2 fighters, and particularly the aircraft and men of the RCAF during the war, your mission, should you wish to accept it, is to carry out research to enable you to then continue, to build as near a perfect (outwardly) replica of Spitfire MkV, in 1/48th scale, of any serving RCAF Squadron equipped with the type during World War Two. Furthermore, the model should accurately represent a specific airframe, and be representative of a particular pilot or pilots, who's service careers, and ultimate fate, should be illustrated along with the service history (as far as is known) of the chosen subject.'
'Having completed this part of the mission, the next step is to document the reserach, and convert this, in an easy to read and absorbing and interesting style, into a convenient form for publication and access on this forum. This document should be illustrated, where possible, with contemporary photos, maps and/or other historic documents, showing and supporting the evidence of the reserach, and culminating in a series of pictures of the completed model, demonstrating how it accurately depicts the actual subject airframe at a specific time period. Additionally, the actual build of the model is to be recounted and illustrated, highlighting any problem areas and how they were overcome, and presented in such a form as to be interesting and informative, whilst at the same time being educatrional without being self-centered. Any and all sources of illustrations, documents and accounts should be listed and/or acknowledged and, in the event that certain information might be lacking, a request for same should be politely requested, in order to complete the historic documentation and recording of this portion of our history.'
'In completing this mission, you will not only have (hopefully) re-kindled an interest in an absorbing and creative hobby, but you will have saved a module of history from possible total loss, and re-created that piece of very important history in miniature, in a form which is not only easily accessible, but in '3D', and quickly and easily assimilated, especially by those members of a generation, or generations, to whom WW2 is very realistically 'ancient' history, and not fully understood, by that geneation (generations) to be the very reasaon they are able to walk freely within their existanc e today'.
Good enough?!

*COPYRIGHT 2010 HARRISON LAVERTY INC.*


*HEY TERRY YOU VIOLATED MY COPYRIGHT!!!!! *


----------



## Maglar (Dec 31, 2009)

I concur with Terry. Terry, I believe you have just motivated me to engulf myself in each model more and do some research and present it accordingly. Cheers mate, if that mission can't motivate pb I dont know what can!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

You guys know I really don't like to brag, but I happen to be the Regional Director of the Spitfire Adoption Agency and I am the North American Director of finding Mk V's good homes. It's just something I've been doing for a long time, volunteering my time when I can. Below is a copy of our recent ad. 

Remember pb, I am here to help you in this ordeal and make this as easy as possible on you. More importantly to help find that wonderful Spitfire Mark V of yours a kind loving home that it deserves!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, as you guys know, I just moved to this town and I'm getting to know the neighbors the past few months. About a month ago I asked about one neighbor who never cut his grass, whose house was run down with rusting cars in the yard like blackened monoliths from a forgotten past. I asked about who lived there and was told a Mr. Smith did and was the community grinch. Never talked to people, grumbled all the time and threw stones at dogs who pooped on his lawn with shouts of "Tally-Ho!" My curiosity was peaked.

One day I happened to be walking by and met Mr. Smith in his yard, stomping large crickets while mumbling, "This isn't the end, this isn't the beginning but its the beginning of the end, basterds!" We got to talking (he was distrustful at first but he admired my new ww2aircraft.net T-shirt) and soon I had his story: He used to work as a designer for Hasagawa models years ago, his specialty being the Supermarine Spitfire. He did them all, making sure ratios were correct and introducing new models. He really loved when they brought out the Griffon engined series. But his favorite was the Spit MKV which he worked on for 2 years! He had shelves of all the Spitfires in his living room lining the walls, all gleaming and fresh, with nations af all represented. He told me how he usd to keep them clean with a light spray of vinegar and water and a dustbrush - a daily routine he performed every morning. He loved them all.

And then his wife of 50 years went mental. While he was away at the post office one day, she decided to end their marriage and run away to become a Jonas Brothers groupie. But before she left, she smashed every single one of those Spits. He came home to an empty house except for camoed and decaled little plastic pieces spread out across the floor like kitty litter. Needless to say he was heartbroken. He loved those Spits. An old friend brought him a Typhoon model one day, but it just wasn't the same. And ever since he hasn't touched a model or even whispered the name "Spitfire". He grew old and grouchy, withdrawing from the world, fighting a battle against crickets and memories. One day I had a bad taste in my mouth as he was talking and I said "Excuss me while I spit." and his bloodshot, bleary eyes lit up with forgotten memories and unrequitted love. The word fell upon his ears like a warm blanket. I wanted to cry as I watched this old, world-beaten man try to smile.

I think I know just what to do with a Spitfire model like that!


----------



## A4K (Jan 1, 2010)

Chris!!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 1, 2010)

I just want it, ok?


----------



## Maglar (Jan 1, 2010)

Chris.. I would have believed that story until 'Jonas brother groupie'. I also pissed myself at the 'spitting' part, great pun too!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a IX but don't have V. I'd like a V. Also, I live in the same country as you so it won't get hung up at US border control by someone thinking that Canada is slowly building up a clandestine miniature airforce in the US to one day rise and take back the NHL by force, starting with the Phoenix Coyote move to Hamilton.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

If given to me I can use it for a future group build!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

Chris, that was pretty dam funny, but I have to give props to Alex for attempting the honest route


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2010)

Neil, Ill make this EXTREMELY simple for u:

If u dont send this model to me, I shall be forced to come up there to Niagara and soak ur local skating pond with the spurting blood from ur severed jugular....

On second thought, maybe Ill just take ur first-born child instead of the Spitfire, 1/48th aint my scale....


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 1, 2010)

several intriging offers decision by end of the day


----------



## imalko (Jan 1, 2010)

Because I've never build a 1/48 kit (only 1/72 so far) and there's no better way to start then a Spitfire.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

If you don't send it to me, I'll lift my kilt!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2010)

SEND IT TO LUCKY!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

AHhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! My brain!! Must get image out of head!! Just give it to him


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

DAMMIT, I"M TRYING TO EAT BREAKFAST HERE!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 1, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> If you don't send it to me, I'll lift my kilt!


I've watched Swedes play hockey I now what isn't under the kilt


----------



## Maglar (Jan 1, 2010)

My reason: Hasegawa is hands down the boss for model kit manufacturers, to hold one would be like a lost puppy finding a new home (I'm the lost puppy). The feeling cannot be substituted...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2010)

Please give it to Lucky! I definitely do* NOT *want to see what looks like a twelve day old Smorgsbord on these pages!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 1, 2010)

the decision by an esteemed panel of judges has been made the runners up are 
Imalko but I fear it would would alter it into a Yugoslav bird
Heinz I liked his blunt attitude 
Crimea lost it with the postage issue liked the fact he would have kept it RCAF
so *VB you win PM *me with your address and I'll get it off to you on Mon or Tues
Les I've got scars from SEALS and am still standing athough with a well scarred butt stroked nose so thqat didn't work
Lift the Kilt Lucky if you have one you can use my Tartan if you wish
Airframes all your plea needed was some martial music if I had built it I would have tried this scheme

17 it looks like you have enough on your plate
Thsanks for the interest guys


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice one Neil! And well done on the win VB !
You might like these shots Neil, taken at Duxford last August.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> DAMMIT, I"M TRYING TO EAT BREAKFAST HERE!



Let the records show VB is a liar. Who eats breakfast at one PM?   


Just kiddin' 

Nice pick up.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 1, 2010)

Lloyd Chadburns bird
Wing Commander Chadburn's record includes 14 enemy airplanes destroyed (4 shared), 6 aircraft probably destroyed (1 shared), 6 aircraft damaged (2 shared), two E-boats destroyed, and another 2 damaged, as well as a destroyer damaged. He was awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross, the Distinguished Service Order and Bar, the French Croix De Guerre avec Palme and was made a Chevalier (knight) in the French Legion d'Honneur. Only three RCAF officers received the Legion d'Honneur, and Chadburn was the only one to receive the Croix de Guerre avec Palme, equivalent to receiving the medal twice.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2010)

Good on you Neil!

No offence but I'm not going to look at this thread any more. Jan and that kilt thing... shudder just thinking about it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

That's bad....everytime I try closing my eyes my eyes burn


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2010)

poor Mr. Smith. 




(_did Lucky pull his skirt down yet?)_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks PB, she will find a warm loving home!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

Njaco said:


> (_did Lucky pull his skirt down yet?)_



You mean, kilt or tartan? The lassies wouldn't let me!


----------



## imalko (Jan 2, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> ... Imalko but I fear *it *would would alter it into a Yugoslav bird ...



You know, *he* might have done just that...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 2, 2010)

So am I still getting ur first-born child Neil???


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 2, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> So am I still getting ur first-born child Neil???


please and thank you


----------

